# It's Baby Time



## Nick (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm heading into the hospital tomorrow with my wife for the birth of our son. 

I might be away for a few days so queue up those questions on the site 

Catch ya on the flipside!  (although I'll probably still be checking tapatalk now and again haha)


----------



## legalskier (Jun 13, 2012)

Good luck Nick & Mrs Nick!  This time tomorrow you'll be holding a little bundle of joy.


----------



## marcski (Jun 13, 2012)

Congratulations.  May the force be with you and the Mrs.  You're life is about to change for the better.


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 13, 2012)

best of luck!!


----------



## severine (Jun 13, 2012)

Best wishes to you both! Catch up on your sleep now, because it'll be a while til you sleep through the night again.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 13, 2012)

All the best to you and your family.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 14, 2012)

That's great!

Congratulations.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 14, 2012)

w00t!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 14, 2012)

Congrats ahead of time! And that old cliche that your life changes the first time that you see your child,  well its totally true!


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jun 14, 2012)

Kids are awesome! good luck


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hope its smooth sailing for you and wifey.  We are about a month away from #2.


----------



## jrmagic (Jun 14, 2012)

I hope all goes well for your wife and the baby Nick. Get ready to begin the best and most important part of your life!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 14, 2012)

Congrats to Nick!  Just saw this on FB:  



> [h=6]Landon  Nicholas was born today at 1:27 in the afternoon weighting 8lb  5oz. Mom and baby are doing great! The only word to describe this is  love!! I took a zillion pictures and will be sharing them soon!


[/h]
Congrats Nick!!!!


----------



## SKI-3PO (Jun 14, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 14, 2012)

enjoy your new and much loved family Nick


----------



## Nick (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## andyzee (Jun 15, 2012)

Nick said:


> View attachment 6211




Very cool!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats Nick!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 15, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## JimG. (Jun 15, 2012)

Mazel Tov!


----------



## legalskier (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats to you & your wife, Nick!
And welcome to the club. ;-)


----------



## hammer (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats to the new parents!


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 15, 2012)

Cool pic. Congrats!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats Nick to you and your wife!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats Nick! :-D


----------



## buellski (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## billski (Jun 18, 2012)

The kid is adorable.  Congrats.
Is the word out that ski equipment is the most appropriate baby gift?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations Nick and FAMILY !!!!!!!  the journey you are embarkingonis not only a great adventure but adds real meaning and purpose .  enjoy the ride at EVERY step in his development and most of all MAKE MEMORIES!


----------



## Nick (Jul 9, 2012)

A little gratuitious bragging about my new son  A video I worked on: 



PS, thanks for all the congrats!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2012)

Is he walking yet?

Nice work with the video!


----------



## billski (Jul 9, 2012)

Way to go Nick!

Got sleep?


----------



## Nick (Jul 9, 2012)

He will ski before he walks! 

@Bill, sleep comes and goes, not as bad for me as it is for my wife but I haven't had more than 4 hrs in a clip since he was born.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome video- you'll love watching it again in 6 or 8 months- the change is unbelievable!


----------

